# Poetry



## pillarite7 (Sep 21, 2006)

Noob

the bull drives past
final call CSX to ... where again?
are you catching on?

48ers and grainers
we're catching on

one mile of steel violin screeches
singing as we're leaving

Bald head peeks from overhead
hobnail hop down the ladder
how do you do?

Leather hands handle the oversize pack
"Vittles for the ride?"
Nod, and a steel toothless smile
with his comb he cuts carrots
traded my p38 and the cards we played
for his candle warm stew and a beanie
the shirt rabbits were free

"I bet that goretex sack kicks the dogs outa bed"
His gravely voice chimed
"you think that's nice..."
an old face made new
as Rocky Mount vanished behind us.

"What's your name, where ya headed"
Another boxcar willy going south

"You boys ever seen Virginia in the fall?"
legs dangling and we did

two tufts of dust
and one mile of screeching violin
fading away

two packs shy catching out
not in philly...
again.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 1, 2006)

nice! you should submit this as a story.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 9, 2018)

Enjoyed your post...... Safe travels.


----------

